# Are Uber and Lyft Drivers Putting Your Kids at Risk?



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

https://www.today.com/news/are-uber-lyft-drivers-putting-kids-risk-rossen-investigates-t137299

Anybody watching this on Today Show?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If you pick up teens, you deserve it. Because just because you picked them up, I canceled on them.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Here come the stings


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Drivers get bent over because uber and Lyft do not do their jobs. This should not be an issue. How difficult is it to have an ID requirement when people create accounts? I have alsway been a proponent that accounts be tied to drivers license or state identification cards. End the recycling of bad riders creating new accounts and eliminate underage riders.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The reason they don’t is
1. Transporting minors is perfectly legal in some states

And

2. Lyft and Uber make money on the transportation of minors


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

The last part of the video is important - Uber and Lyft don't ask for your age anywhere when signing up for an account. They make money off of underage riders so they don't go out of their way to stop it. Besides that, the way they have the system set up, the drivers are operating under compulsion. If you cancel a trip, it's a count against you. Too many, and you can get fired or at least be deprioritised for receiving trip requests. If you ask a kid their age, and they ARE 18, you can get 1 starred.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeff Rossen aka Today Show's Chris Hansen: " Why dont you have a seat over there?"
Driver: (in thick accent) " But I am already sitting"

I love how it is the _drivers_ putting your children at risk. All I saw in the video were a bunch of desperate or underinformed guys picking up the 15 year old. In the wrong? Definitely. But how can you do this story and have absolutely *no mention* of the companies that will hire almost anyone and pay such miserable rates as to discourage professionals from driving with them. Instead, let's fear monger and scapegoat the drivers as usual. What a bunch of bozos.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Didn’t watch but did they out the PARENTS at all for letting THEIR children break the rules?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I have the solution.

*Uber 4 Kids
*
Uber K









Uber K Pool









Uber K Select


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone see this coming?

This is why it was NEWSWORTHY that a driver actually followed the company policy about this.


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Drivers get bent over because uber and Lyft do not do their jobs. This should not be an issue. How difficult is it to have an ID requirement when people create accounts? I have alsway been a proponent that accounts be tied to drivers license or state identification cards. End the recycling of bad riders creating new accounts and eliminate underage riders.


Need an ID to have an Uber account? Sounds racist to me. What about the millions of folks who have no way of getting an ID card? How would they get to the voting booth?


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Uber & Lyft don't give a crap as long as they get their cut. They have a policy we can't transport unaccompanied minors, but I get pings from Elementary Schools, Jr Highs and High Schools. Who do they think we're picking up there? If something happens, though, they point to their policy, hang their drivers out to dry.

We get pings, we drive 5-10 minutes to pick the rider up. Its a minor, we don't get no cancel fee, just wasted our time and gas.

Uber don't give a f*#k!

And I love how the media does stories on drivers doing stuff, doesn't bother digging any deeper to report on the scumbag corporations who run the most ineffectual background checks possible, manipulate drivers into these situations


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

You will get a canx fee is you call support. I get them all the time.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Anyone see this coming?
> 
> This is why it was NEWSWORTHY that a driver actually followed the company policy about this.


Yes. Posted about it yesterday. Lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

br1anf said:


> Need an ID to have an Uber account? Sounds racist to me.


How the hell do you associate age requirement with racism? Did you see that somewhere on social media? So are all bars and clubs that check ID at the door racist, or are they just following their state's liquor board laws? And we wonder how false accusations get started.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Maybe it will eventually sink in. Now we need a car seat expose.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

br1anf said:


> Need an ID to have an Uber account? Sounds racist to me. What about the millions of folks who have no way of getting an ID card? How would they get to the voting booth?





SEAL Team 5 said:


> How the hell do you associate age requirement with racism? Did you see that somewhere on social media? So are all bars and clubs that check ID at the door racist, or are they just following their state's liquor board laws? And we wonder how false accusations get started.


Ha ha, I'm taking brianf's comment about an ID as a joke and it seems like that's how he intended it, judging by his follow up comments.

What is sad is that some idiots will seriously run with that very same talking point around election time. Just wait a few weeks.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

no, lazy sack of shit parents are putting their kids at risk.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This whole investigation targeted all the wrong people. What about the parents who are setting up accounts against policy orchids that are violating the policies. it starts with them!! Both Uber and Lyft have the platforms setup to where the drivers don't feel they have the choice to cancel necessarily. Whether it's afraid of being deactivated for cancellations or risking a low rating causing deactivation or even the fact we all struggle to make any money, we aren't necessarily placed in the position to where we feel we have the choice to cancel. They need to be doing a sting operation on the responses we get from the companies regarding minors as well as minor setting up accounts or parents allowing it
Sadly, these drivers will probably lose their jobs while parents will still be ordering for their kids! Horrible job by the Today Show


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Parents who let their kids use Uber or let them use their accounts are the ones at fault. Don't blame Uber drivers who make so little money that they will gladly pick up a kid for a minimum fare ride.

If it were me I would have said no and gotten the cancellation fee plus a lot of those drivers may not even have known about the policy.

NBC put the girl at risk, usually they use an 18 year old that looks younger.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Parents who let their kids use Uber or let them use their accounts are the ones at fault. Don't blame Uber drivers who make so little money that they will gladly pick up a kid for a minimum fare ride.
> 
> If it were me I would have said no and gotten the cancellation fee plus a lot of those drivers may not even have known about the policy.
> 
> NBC put the girl at risk, usually they use an 18 year old that looks younger.


Right? One positive thing about this is, at least the policy about minors is finally getting put out there for the public to know because we all know the because we all know the companies sure don't put it out there


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> New cases are surfacing involving Uber and Lyft drivers harassing and assaulting teens.


I can't remember a single time I've ever even heard of this happening. Not even a fake story of this happening has ever been reported.

Now that I mention it, it would appear this article is the fake story of this happening. lol

No driver is ever going to do anything different with an underage pax that he wouldn't do with an adult pax.

Just a scare story.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

U/L can easily display message that pax have to acknowledge before they request a ride. Have the message say something like the pax are 18 or over and are not in the act of committing a crime. One screen with an 'Ok' and 'Cancel' button and not a lot of text, just a quick, simple statement.

Just like a few months ago when U/L shoved those crappy terms at us to allow U/L's upfront pricing and allow U/L to grab way more than 20% of the fare. If drivers did not accept the terms, we could not logon to driver mode.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Cvi said:


> ...If you ask a kid their age, and they ARE 18, you can get 1 starred.


I once asked a 40 year old lady, if she was over 18, she was so impressed, she gave me 5 stars and a BIG TIP.
j/k


----------

